# Moose down!



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Congrats*

That bull is going to make for some fine eating!! Way to go.

Rob


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks good, congrats! :darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nice bull*

nothing wrong with that one! I'll bet its going to taste a lot better than my track soup!! Congrats


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Nice moose. That looks like some good eatin there.

Grant


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a great moose:darkbeer:


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Were you just hiding behind a bush? Eight yards is mighty close.


----------

